
One Dev's First Thoughts on BitBucket's CD Tool: Pipelines - nfarrell
https://www.cuttlesoft.com/bitbucket-pipelines-first-impression/
======
SanDimasFootbal
Scott announced at Summit that it is free for the rest of the year then 1/c a
minute thereafter.

